# Curious, are they honey bees?



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

So I'm really not into bees. I have noticed this year that my small garden is highly active with insects. I have 3 different kind of squash growing and the flowers on them are attracting what I can only assume are honey bees? 

I was having fun watching them this morning but they are so hard to observe because they are moving along pretty fast.

I wonder where their hive is.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

honey bees are actually rather small, but that is where I find mine. Their hive could be a long ways away from you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Does it/they look like this? This is a honey bee.










 Al


----------



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks for the pic. Duh, I should have googled it instead of wasting everyones time. 

They look pretty similar to that. They are aren't as big as yellow jackets right, smaller. Kind of like a bigger fly. It was fun to watch them but they move really fast and don't stay in the flower too long.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is a Butter Fly Bush/Honey Comb to give you an idea of size.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Honey bees have a hairy abdomen, wasps abdomens are slick and shiny.

Since you say they are so quick to move from flower to flower, it is possible that they are wasps. Bees tend to be a carefull and methodical lot!

If so, they will pollinate your plants almost as well as a honey bee!


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Could be squash bees!


----------

